# Quarterly child benefit when is it due



## dodo (10 Jul 2008)

I though the next installment of the 250euro per child each qtr was due 9th July, have not had it paid into my bank account yet,


----------



## Joe1234 (10 Jul 2008)

*Re: Qtr child benift when is it due*

It is due on the second Monday of July.  There are a few recent threads on this.


----------



## dodo (10 Jul 2008)

*Re: Qtr child benift when is it due*

thanks


----------



## alaskaonline (10 Jul 2008)

*Re: Qtr child benift when is it due*



dodo said:


> 250euro per child each qtr was due 9th July, have not had it paid into my bank account yet,


 
It's a bit more than that now. 270 I think and July one paid next week.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2008)

*Re: Qtr child benift when is it due*



dodo said:


> I though the next installment of the 250euro per child each qtr was due 9th July, have not had it paid into my bank account yet,


Child Benefit when is it due



alaskaonline said:


> It's a bit more than that now. 270 I think and July one paid next week.


€275 per quarter. €1,100 p.a.


----------



## Joe1234 (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Qtr child benift when is it due*

I can confirm that the payment for the 2nd quarter of 2008 is in our account.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Qtr child benift when is it due*

Just curious - it appears on our account as


> D.S.F.A SDM EFT


What does _SDM _mean?

_Child Benefit _itself appears as


> D.S.F.A CB EFT


And _CB _is pretty obvious in comparison.

Update: oh - a quick  suggests that it means _Service Delivery Modernisation_. Still a bit odd but there you go.


----------



## sandrat (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Qtr child benift when is it due*

mine says O.M.C ??


----------



## DavyJones (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Qtr child benift when is it due*

O.M.C - Office of the Minister for Children 

As that is the government department that holds the budget for it.


----------



## Joe1234 (13 Jul 2008)

*Re: Qtr child benift when is it due*



sandrat said:


> mine says O.M.C ??



Mine says that too, then 64 and then Mrs Joe1234's PPSN


----------



## sandrat (13 Jul 2008)

well mine says that too. dunno what the 64 is though. hmmmm


----------

